# Just Got A Good Deal On A Set Of Micrometers



## jumps4 (Mar 14, 2015)

I won a set of 0-12" micrometers New on Ebay for $189 including shipping last night
they are an off brand but for hobby use you cant beat the deal at $15.75 each.

Steve


----------



## bpratl (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice find Steve, now you will need a larger lathe to put that 12" micrometer to use.  Bob


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm lucky there, A friend owns an automotive machine shop with all the big stuff if the need arises.
But I wonder if that may work as the needed logic to explain a future purchase to my wife. Huuuummm
That's only if she notices it.....
Steve


----------



## bosephus (Mar 15, 2015)

nice score . 

i had been watching a mitutoyo  .250-1.250  inside micrometer on ebay ... to bad for me i did not set my max bid high enough and fell asleep before the auction ended .
i spent all day kicking myself for not staying awake a half hour longer and raising my max bid another few bucks


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 20, 2015)

the Micrometers came today....
they are now the 0-12" micrometer project
they are really nice and new but they vibrated so bad in the UPS truck they fell to pieces.
I opened the wooden crate and found the dials, knobs, springs, screws and ratchets all in the bottom of the box.
every screw was loose on all of them including the locks.
so I put every one of them back together and nothing is missing, tomorrow I will start recalibrating them all.
Its still a good deal and not the sellers fault, I guess the manufacture might be at blame, screws don't just fall out.
at least when I'm done I'll know they are all calibrated. they have vernier scales so I'll have to go slow to get them right.
I'll mark it up to a new learning experience.
Steve


----------



## bpratl (Mar 21, 2015)

The best thing about this mishap is that you will have much more confidence in your readings after reassembly and recalibration.
As you said, "still a good deal". Bob


----------



## Boswell (Mar 21, 2015)

I only hope the quality is good enough to maintain accuracy after you rebuild and calibrate them.


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 2, 2015)

I still have a lot of B&S L.S. Starrett and some Mitutoyo stuff both at home and work. I seldom use anything over 2" at home but do use the 4-5 and 5-6 at work.


----------

